# stare sul cazzo



## Makonnen

I apologise for the bad language in this translation but I need to find the best way of translating the following E A ME MADONNA MI STA PURE SUL CAZZO!...  the context is *Basically, I don’t dye my hair, I don’t wear tight fitting clothes, E A ME MADONNA MI STA PURE SUL CAZZO!... *a reality show guy is proclaiming that he is not gay.


----------



## Paulfromitaly

Same as this, but coarser

stare sulle palle


----------



## Makonnen

Thanks Paul........


----------



## rrose17

...and God help me you really are a dickhead/ a royal pain in the ass/ etc.


----------



## Azazel81

A friend of mine, who's from NY, once actually said something like that to me... He went like:

"oh God, I hate Madonna... she makes my dick itch" and he said, it's something totally like "mi sta sul kazzo".

Or a more polite, yet similar, expression would simply be: "she makes me itch".

What do you say?


----------



## Makonnen

well that's very specific! I think it's more likely to be "she's a pain in the ass" but this is certainly more graphic!


----------



## Paulfromitaly

It's more a rude version of "she really gets on my nerves", that is I can't stand her.


----------



## rrose17

Azazel81 said:


> A friend of mine, who's from NY, once actually said something like that to me... He went like:
> 
> "oh God, I hate Madonna... she makes my dick itch" and he said, it's something totally like "mi sta sul kazzo".
> 
> Or a more polite, yet similar, expression would simply be: "she makes me itch".
> 
> What do you say?


 I say that is incredibly ambiguous and could be taken that he thinks she's hot!
_She makes my skin crawl_ is more to the point perhaps.


----------



## Azazel81

rrose17 said:


> I say that is incredibly ambiguous and could be taken that he thinks she's hot!
> _She makes my skin crawl_ is more to the point perhaps.


 
Woow... really?  I'm gonna have to talk to my friend from NY... probably he lost his grasp on his own language... 

Anyway, thanks. Uhm... She makes my skin crawl sounds nice... but it doesn't sound as brutal and as vulgar as the italian version.


----------



## brian

Well, remember that in English you can always throw in the very versatile word _fuck(ing)_, as well as _damn, goddamn,_ etc., in order to make it more vulgar:

_She really gets on my fucking/goddamn nerves._

The thing about itching makes no sense whatsoever to me, so I would avoid that.

Of course, you can always make up your own expressions, so long as they're meaningful:

_She really twists my balls.
Listening to Madonna is like putting my balls in a blender. _

etc. etc. Be creative.


----------



## Azazel81

brian said:


> The thing about itching makes no sense whatsoever to me, so I would avoid that. Beats me... I mean, I heard that a lot from my friend from NY, But of course I didn't know if that was something made up from him, or something "regional" or anything else...
> 
> Of course, you can always make up your own expressions, so long as they're meaningful: Cool... I know  Thanks.
> 
> _She really twists my balls. This is actually nicer  _
> 
> etc. etc. Be creative. I'll do my worst


----------



## Makonnen

Thanks Brian - I'll use the blender idea!


----------



## Azazel81

rrose17 said:


> I say that is incredibly ambiguous and could be taken that he thinks she's hot!


 
Oh, something I forgot: usually "itch" is something annoying (at least for me)... to the point that you start scratching.. right? I was wondering then... how coul something "itchy" be considered "hot"? 

Sorry for this little OT


----------



## Makonnen

Azaze - I would avoid 'itch' - but I guess it could mean "it excites me a bit"? - however you're right, an itch is an annoyance.


----------



## Azazel81

I know... Sorry.. I just wanted to understand the "hot" part of it....

Thanks.


----------



## You little ripper!

Azazel81 said:


> I know... Sorry.. I just wanted to understand the "hot" part of it....
> 
> Thanks.


Az, 'to itch' can mean _to have a strong desire for_ (avere una voglia matta di).

_*Jane is*_* itching to start her Italian course.
John has been at home studying all week; he's just itching to go out! *


----------



## rrose17

Charles Costante said:


> Az, 'to itch' can mean _to have a strong desire for_ (avere una voglia matta di).
> 
> _*Jane is*_* itching to start her Italian course.*
> _*John has been at home studying all week; he's just itching to go out! *_


 
Exactly! Remember the film with Marilyn Monroe "The Seven Year Itch"? It was referring to the premise that after 7 years of marriage a man starts to develop an "itch".


----------



## Azazel81

rrose17 said:


> Exactly! Remember the film with Marilyn Monroe "The Seven Year Itch"? It was referring to the premise that after 7 years of marriage a man starts to develop an "itch".


 
Wow, that's true... I had totally forgotten about this  I'm too young to be a Marylin's fan... sorry 

Anyway, thanks Rose and Charles.


----------



## candel

Hi,
Can someone clarify this?

Premesso che tu mi stai sul﻿ cazzo per tutta una serie di motivi che non sto qui a dirti warn:

Take for granted that you are a bit of a cock for a variety of reasons which I am not about to go into...

Appreciate input....


----------



## Blackman

Not much to clarify actually, you got it completely.
_
Granted that you get on my nerves _(but more rude)_ for a variety of reasons which I am not about to go into_


----------



## Teerex51

The closest thing I can come up with is the following (dated) BE expression:

_Let me start by saying that you are getting on my wick for a number of reasons I am not about to go into...

Edit: Hey Blackman _


----------



## You little ripper!

Teerex51 said:


> The closest thing I can come up with is the following (dated) BE expression:
> 
> _Let me start by saying that you are getting on my wick for a number of reasons I am not about to go into...
> 
> Edit: Hey Blackman _


Or, ....................... _giving me the irrits_  ............, to use an Irish expression.


----------



## Holymaloney

Teerex51 said:


> The closest thing I can come up with is the following (dated) BE expression:
> 
> _Let me start by saying that you are getting on my wick for a number of reasons I am not about to go into...
> 
> Edit: Hey Blackman _



I'm _always _saying that ! Actually the whole sentence would be 'Cor! you don't narf get on my wick'  Here's the origin if someone's interested 
http://www.phrases.org.uk/meanings/get-on-my-wick.html


----------



## candel

It does seem to me that "getting on one's wick" is extremely mild and not worthy of a warning symbol though...similarly "getting on one's nerves"....


----------



## sound shift

If the idea is annoyance, you could say (in BrE) "She gets right up my nose". It's stronger than "She gets on my wick", but it's not vulgar. Don't know if it works in AmE, though.


----------



## giginho

candel said:


> It does seem to me that "getting on one's wick" is extremely mild and not worthy of a warning symbol though...similarly "getting on one's nerves"....



Well, Candel, since in Italian this phrase is not so mild......if I have to tell the truth is quite strong....can you suggest a stronger way to convey this?

Thank you!


----------



## shardaneng

Io sinceramente avrei detto più qualcosa del genere "I hate your fucking guts" (ove la "F world" sta a a dare quella sfumatura di volgarità che ci sta sempre bene per rispecchiare la nostra (di volgarità)), ma stranamente non lo ha suggerito nessuno. "to get on one's nerves" a me suona più di qualcuno che da fastidio (a qualcun altro). Sono io che fraintendo?


----------



## giginho

Shardaneng, se devo essere sincero anche io l'interpretavo come te, per questo che ho chiesto lumi....


----------



## Holymaloney

Ciao ! 
In effetti 'you really get on my wick' è piuttosto 'leggero' come espressione  e non rende bene 'mi stai sul cazzo', che è decisamente più forte (e volgare) . La prima significa dare sui nervi/irritare mentre la seconda ha un elemento di antipatia/odio. Secondo me - oltre a quanto suggerito da shardaneng, potrebbe funzionare anche _*'...I can't fucking stand you...' *_


----------



## You little ripper!

You could also add the 'f' word to _giving someone the irrits/getting on someone's wick_.

._............ giving me the f#cking irrits  .........

............ getting on my f#cking wick ........
_


----------



## Teerex51

Holymaloney said:


> Ciao !
> In effetti 'you really get on my wick' è piuttosto 'leggero' come espressione


Of course it is. But it's the closest in terms of imagery. If I told you _..I can't fucking stand you.._or_ you're a pain in the ass _I'd be closer to the Italian meaning but I'd be using a completely different figure of speech.
Can't have it both ways...


----------



## giginho

Ehi guys, it's glaring that you always need me to be a bit more trivial!!!!

Come on, don't be shy and let the F* word fly!


----------



## candel

You are such a fucking cock... is one very much in vogue...


----------



## giginho

What a glamorous sentence!!! Thank you Candle!


----------



## gandolfo

Just to add in as I'm passing through

"you're getting on my f*****g tits" 

Is a pretty universal term in the UK for telling someone that they really irritate you.....also in the WR dictionary (can be used by men and women)


----------

